# Taking a boat to ajijic



## The pilgrim (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a house in Ajijic but have been flying back and forth between Mexico and North Carolina. I have a Mexican registered car in Ajijic. In Feb. I hope to drive down for the first time and want to bring my 20' boat which I would like to leave for as long as possible. I have read that if you bring a trailer into Mexico it has to leave with you and your car when you leave Mexico. Would the same apply to a boat that I brought in on a trailer behind my suv? Any advice on this subject is greatly appreciated. Another question: Is it permissable to drive my suv to mexico, leave the suv at my house and then fly back to the US and return to Mexico later via airplane?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have an FM3 you can drive down and fly back. Auto permit is good as long as the FM3 is valid. You do need to get the visa stamped out and in and don't be out of country on your visa renewal date.

Can't do that with a tourist visa


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that you can bring in your boat on its own trailer and leave them behind when the car goes in and out, much as with an RV.
Sparks is correct: You must have an FM3 to come and go without your temporarily imported car.


----------



## The pilgrim (Nov 13, 2009)

Sparks and RV ******, many thanks. I have had my FM3 for about a year now. Your advice on all things Mexican is invaluable! I love Mexico and except for my children I don't know if I would ever return to the US. That said, I know there is so much I need to learn about Mexico.

If anyone has advice on the best place to keep the boat in Chapala and Ajijic please let me know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Chapala Club de Yates permits expat members, or not. However, it would be pretty expensive. The best place to keep your boat would be there, but it may not be available to you. The other option is to keep it at home, if you can find a place with the necessary access into your property; another difficult problem to solve. The next option would be to store it at either La Floresta Storage or S&S Motors, both of which do store a few boats and RVs. Not many expats maintain boats here because of the inconvenience of not having fuel/water docks, changing lake levels, etc. I think you will also need to get Harbor Master permits to use your boat on Lake Chapala.


----------

